# [SOLVED] [NCMPC] Nie może połączyć się z MPD

## Poe

Hello. Mam taki drobny problem (a ważny dla mnie bo bez mzyki nei moge się obejsc). Otóż nagle z niewiadomych mi przyczyn ncmpc nie chce mi się odpalić zwracając takie coś

```

error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused

```

w configu mpd ani ncmpc nic nie zmienialem, tak samo jak w ustawieniach sieci. są nadal takie same. próbowałem odpalić przez inne porty (chocby przez 21 i inne standardowe) ale wywala to samo. mpd przy starcie systemu odpala sie bez zadnych problemów i wykrzaczen, (bo dodalem go poprzez rc-update odkad go uzywam)  zapewne jakis szczegol umnkal mojej uwadze, ale nie potrafie tego szczegolu wyłapać. 

tu są configi do mpd i ncmpc

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/files/mpd

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/files/ncmpc

pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

a mpc się łączy ?

----------

## Poe

nie, jest to samo

```

MPD_HOST and/or MPD_PORT environment variables are not set

error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused

```

(ta pierwszal inijka przy mpc sie pojawia, bo dopiero teraz zmegrowalem i nie konfigrowalem MPC)

----------

## rzabcio

A czy mpd na pewno stoi?

```
/etc/initd.d/mpd status
```

----------

## Poe

a i owszem

```

 * status:  started

```

restart mpd nie pomogl...

----------

## arsen

zobacz czy np. za pomocą netcata się połączy.

```

nc localhost 6600

```

u mnie zwraca

```

OK MPD 0.11.5

```

----------

## endel

zerknij na to howto - zawsze pomaga...  :Smile:  link

----------

## Poe

u mnie niestety nie..

```

localhost [127.0.0.1] 6600 (?) : Connection refused

```

cos jest nagrzdżone jeżeli chodzi o podłączanie do localhosta... chociaz pingi do localhosta i 127.0.0.1 odpowiadaja (jedno z drugim nie ma nic wspolnego pewnie)

@endel.. mam skonfigurowane tak jak w how-to... pisalem, ze NIC nie grzebałem osobiscie w configu do mpd ani do ncmpc, po prostu wczoraj wieczorem wylaczylem kompa, dzis włączylem, mpd sie odpalil, ale ncmpc juz nie...

błąd chyba lezy w configu sieciowym.... tylko czemu nagle sie skrzanil?

----------

## Poe

nie wiem co się pokrzaniło, posiedzielismy z Milem troszke nad tym kombinując sporo. w końcu zmienilismy w configu mpd usera na "mpd". o dziwo ruszylo, tylko wykrzaczało ze nie ma praw do zapisywania w /var/lib/mpd/.mpd/mpd.log ale to juz mkdirem, touchem i chmodem potraktowałem i działa jak powinno... tylko nadal sie glowie co sie pozmienialo przez tą noc, ze nagle musialem to zmieniać... no nic, dzieki wszystkim za pomoc... w końcu muzyka !  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## akroplas

Miałem taki sam błąd :

Podczas uruchamiania ncmpc

```

error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused 
```

MPD normalnie 'odpalal' sie i ładnie krzyczał:

```
* Starting Music Player Daemon ...  
```

lecz podczas wyłączania przez 

```
# /etc/init.d/mpd stop
```

dostawałem ładną odpowiedź, że tak naprawde mpd nie jest włączony  :Smile: 

mogłem jedynie:

```
# /etc/init.d/mpd zap
```

Znalazłem rozwiązanie tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412261-highlight-mpd.html

wykonałem:

```
# rm /var/lib/mpd/state
```

i wszstko wrocilo do pożądku

Pisze tego posta, bo sam troche czasu poświęciłem żeby to znaleść. A tak to jest w jednym miejscu. (Miałem od początku usera "mpd" ustawionego w configu)

----------

